# Would you marry someone without love?



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

For whatever reason: sense of security, not being alone, material reasons, etc


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

hmmmmm no


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope. No point in that really.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really interested in marriage, But if i was, I would definitely only marry someone if we really loved each other. For any other reason, It`s a definite NO.

Trooper


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No. I can't imagine spending a lifetime with someone I don't even love.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't want to marry someone I didn't love. But the thing is, people marry without love all the time. My parents weren't exactly in love and they married for those exact same reasons you mentioned (stability, not being alone, financial security, etc.). Yeah, they fight, but most couples (married or not) fight. They're still together and are somewhat happy with this arrangement though. I guess it depends.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hot + rich = lifetime of happiness!!!


Just kidding.


Or am I?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

No. Don't see what I would have to gain.


----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

I wouldn't. Love is one of the most important things to me.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

No...

Unless she's a multi-millionaire then perhaps yes.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

No.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I would prefer to be in love with whomever I marry, but I would marry without that kind of love if he had all the qualities I'm looking for.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't want to ever get married. But if I have to, I'd pick someone I can tolerate, not someone I have strong feelings for. I like stability too much to want to be with someone who can complicate my life.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

No.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I'd marry for money. I wouldn't marry for love, because don't believe in marriage.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe if the only alternative was starvation, or she's a terminally ill billionaire who thinks a month married to me is worth leaving me all her money.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

No, never.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell no!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

It's funny how I didn't really believe in marriage until recently... I guess this stems from how well my parents marriage is going right now. I personally wouldn't marry for anything but love.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I've heard of people (here in the u.s) getting married for health insurance. I think if I became very ill, didn't have insurance and had a friend who offered to marry me so that I could be on his insurance than I might consider it. 

Marriage isn't important to me anyways. I think two people can certainly have a long happy and loving relationship without the legal contract.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolutely not. Love is the only reason I would get married. 

I don't get lonely, and no amount of material gain and security could make up for being stuck with someone I didn't love.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dane said:


> Absolutely not. Love is the only reason I would get married.
> 
> I don't get lonely, and no amount of material gain and security could make up for being stuck with someone I didn't love.


^My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

'love' only exists in the dictionary. so yeah, i would.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I couldn't get married without love.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Not a chance.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

No.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Life is short, why would you want to spend it with someone you're not gonna be happy with?


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that love can develop with time, if it exists at all.

So yeah, if I found someone willing to marry me and was a decent enough person, I'd go for it even if there wasn't this "mystical love quality" or whatever that is. And I'm not even sure what "love" is... I'd rather not spend my life chasing after some kind of fairy-tale idea while sacrificing the possiblity to start a family.

I mean, ****, just finding people that won't stab you in the back on a regular basis is a real struggle from my experience. Why would I hold out for "love" ?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes, I'd consider it for money...if the guy was rich. that would be the only reason i'd ever marry again. i'm done with it, otherwise.


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

First of all, thank you guys for posting here. It's been really helpful. I have a important decision to make but it's not the easy one...
Clearly getting married like this was nobody's dream, especially when you are way too young like many people here. But now i am not sure. The thing is i have been on my own for a very long time not ready to settle for anything less but perfect guy who will meet all my criteria. Who i never met of course. Then i started to date this guy only because of extreme loneliness, i wasn't crazy about him like it happened before when i fell in love. But last time that happened i was a teenager, maybe i've changed too, i don't know. Anyways, he made me so much happier than i was being alone. And seems he really loves me... Although he is completely opposite of what i was looking for: never went to college, too laid-back, doesn't think too hard about anything, way too outgoing.
Just not sure what to do. I may of course keep looking for perfect love with perfect man i imagined for myself but where is a guarantee i wont look for another 5 years with no success.


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

oh yeah, and my financial position leaves a lot to be desired, just lost a job again... that would helped with it too))


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

wmw87 said:


> I think that love can develop with time, if it exists at all.
> 
> So yeah, if I found someone willing to marry me and was a decent enough person, I'd go for it even if there wasn't this "mystical love quality" or whatever that is. And I'm not even sure what "love" is... I'd rather not spend my life chasing after some kind of fairy-tale idea while sacrificing the possiblity to start a family.
> 
> I mean, ****, just finding people that won't stab you in the back on a regular basis is a real struggle from my experience. Why would I hold out for "love" ?


This makes a lot of sense. I think when two people treat each other with care and kindness, love is a natural respond. Remember old movies, when people got married against their will but then eventually fell in love.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

never.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't exactly believe in the idea of marriage... but if I were to marry someone, it'd only be for love. So, no.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Not ****ing never.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, but I wouldn't marry someone "with love" either.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not a chance.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No, giving and receiving love is essential to me.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

:no


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

If marrying someone would entitle me to some benefits I otherwise wouldn't have, sure, why not.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

There was a time... when marriages were arranged... they were entered into for the mutual benefits that the bonding would give both families... some of them worked because of the fact that the marriages were not based on that often fleeting 'feeling' that so many call love. When those were entered into with a deep sense of mutual respect and commitment and duty... and the people were on an equal level and had similar backgrounds there was enough in common for them to be compatible. Love often grew from that.

Often still people find themselves in situations where they are too young... get pregnant and get married even though they obviously would have never married if the baby had not prompted it... I know of several of these relationships that grew into love out of the need of the child to have parents and both parents taking that seriously enough to remain committed and develop a bond and eventually fall in love.

So I guess I am saying there are situations where marrying without being 'in love' happen. Love can grow out of mutual respect and common interests and common values and sharing the same life together.

There are so many types of love that it is really tricky to nail that down.

I think that if you have met 'the one' and you can't be with that person... there are too many benefits that marriage provides to not still 'go there' with someone that you know you can develop 'the next best thing' with. Especially if they know and accept that you've already met that other person and they have to and you are both informed. 

I think this happens more with older people than younger people because younger people don't have that perspective yet. They haven't had spouses die... and had to find a life again after that and rebuild things.

But for me... I can't see myself married to anyone yet. I still need time to sort out a lot of feelings... a lot of stuff from the past. The worst thing you can do it take old baggage that is negative forward with you... you have to lay it all down and not burden someone else with it. You have to know what your motives are... and what you want and really need and if it is compatible with what they want and need... and if it HONORS the person that you really do love... if it HONORS the best parts of that in knowing that they will be happy for you because they truly want you to be happy. I know my first husband would want me to be happy again and be living a full life. Even my ex has stated he wants me to remarry and give my/his son a dad.

Often people get married just because it is easier for them.... it should be about a lot more than that, shouldn't it? My dad put it the best way when he told me... why get married at your age - all you'll do is end up taking care of someone else (but he did allow that I could be better taken care of)... that got me thinking... he's 90... my mom died 12 years ago... and he has better perspective than I do. But he does understand me wanting someone around to be a positive male role model for my son. My son really wants a dad more than anything. I'm just conflicted because I don't think it's fair to marry someone when your heart belongs to another. 

Why does life get so complicated... or do we just make it complicated.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know. Sometimes I envy people that get arranged marriages. You get security & the possibility of falling in love without the whole "mating dance".


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

A question to all the people saying, "Hell no!" 

...have you ever loved another person and been loved in return?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

no.


----------



## add2list (Nov 10, 2010)

wmw87 said:


> A question to all the people saying, "Hell no!"
> 
> ...have you ever loved another person and been loved in return?


I voted no, and have loved and been loved. I may be hard to love, but I'm not unlovable, and there's no way I'd settle for marriage without love.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

wmw87 said:


> A question to all the people saying, "Hell no!"
> 
> ...have you ever loved another person and been loved in return?


I have loved, I have been loved.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hell....no
and yes iv been loved and have received love...
didnt really change anything though...


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

No. 
But its a bit surprising to see an overwhelming response for "no".
I am quite sure that many people have gotten married and stay married for other reasons. So this poll result is likely not representable to the population. I'd like to see the results for this question on a non-SA community. I'd bet there would be much more responses for yes, if the people are honest that is.

Would also like to add that I think its possible that many people get married thinking they are "in love" when actually they are not. I think many people may make themselves believe it is true but ignore the real truth. This will only end up causing problems in the long run but there will be people that will get married anyways for the wrong reasons. Making themselves believe they are in love helps them go through the marriage process. 
Psychological defense mechanisms are powerful.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No. My family tried arranging a marriage for me but I didn't love him so I became homeless to escape.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

No way! That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can I just love myself instead? :um

...over...and over...and over again? multiple times perhaps even?:b

:teeth


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

What kind of question is this? No way. What would be the point? :um


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

That's the whole point man. Love and marriage.

No I wouldn't.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I vote no. I've seen what loveless marriages are like and I wouldn't want to be a part of one.



bwidger85 said:


> Can I just love myself instead? :um
> 
> ...over...and over...and over again? multiple times perhaps even?:b
> 
> :teeth


:lol scandalous :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No. I don't think you could marry someone unless you loved them. 

But i know plenty of couples who married, and now realise they don't love this person anymore. Sad really, but it happens alot.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> There was a time... when marriages were arranged... they were entered into for the mutual benefits that the bonding would give both families... some of them worked because of the fact that the marriages were not based on that often fleeting 'feeling' that so many call love. When those were entered into with a deep sense of mutual respect and commitment and duty... and the people were on an equal level and had similar backgrounds there was enough in common for them to be compatible. Love often grew from that.
> 
> Often still people find themselves in situations where they are too young... get pregnant and get married even though they obviously would have never married if the baby had not prompted it... I know of several of these relationships that grew into love out of the need of the child to have parents and both parents taking that seriously enough to remain committed and develop a bond and eventually fall in love.
> 
> ...


Good post. And the bit in bold really struck a cord, i would never get involved with someone unless i could fully commit to them.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

probably not... i want to be with someone who I love for the rest of my life and I don't want to marry someone other than the person I love lol...


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, I couldn't. I would be miserable.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

No I'd rather be alone.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

No, I'd rather enjoy single-blessedness than marry someone I don't love no matter how nice the person is.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

njodis said:


> No, but I wouldn't marry someone "with love" either.


This is a good point. Marriage can't be dependent on just love. Alot of factors come into play for the marriage to last. Compatibility, partnership, stability and so forth are just as important as love.

My cultural background is built heavily on arranged marriages and most of time the love comes after marriage, there is initial attraction and courting but mostly that is supervised in some way. They tend to work more effectively within their society rather than western.

Love is key in western society but it's certainly not the only element.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

No way...
1st of all i never had interest to marry.I wanted to have gf.Someday i may find a girl who would love me more and then she would be my gf.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

What about falling out of love whilst married? Is it repairable or is it the end of the road?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## lostboy289 (Aug 29, 2013)

No. I consider who I will marry to be the most important decision il ever make in my life. I can't say for sure what she'll be like, but I know she's going to be something special, and someone im crazy about.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe if it was a hot sugar momma. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Hot + rich = lifetime of happiness!!!
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Or am I?


Step 1: Find a rich women

Step 2: Marry Her

Step 3: Then divorce them, take have of their money, then you would be rich to.

Step 4: Find a woman that loves you for your money and that you love.

Step 5: Be rich and in a "real" happy relationship for the rest of your life.

This is a win-win scenario.

I'm just kidding too, Or am I?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wouldn't marry someone, period. Without love? **** no.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

No, I can't imagine this would be a sound choice at all. I'm not even sure if I'm into the whole marriage thing to begin with its just a piece of paper in the end.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No I'm not that bothered either, they would need to get a will sorted & life insurance.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Never.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Nah. Without love I'd get sick of being around them pretty quickly.

I mean, it wouldn't have to be romance-of-the-century head-over-heels stuff. Just "comfortable" love, if that makes any sense.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems like a miserable life to lead.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

like in arranged/forced marriages? i hate arranged/forced marriages


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not commendable, but I'm much too poor to honestly dismiss the idea altogether. My situation is precarious and one of my greatest fears is homelessness. If marrying a certain someone entirely eliminated the possibility of me ever becoming homeless, I might.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Heck no I don't even know if I would marry someone I _did_ love let alone not.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

If there's a special or urgent situation where I could help the person I admire, then yes. Otherwise, never.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes. If we were both clear on that. I would marry just to have a different last name. 

But i dont think i would marry just for love. Marriage is little bit bs isnt it. Ofcourse it would help with the legal stuff.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Never


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sound like torture to me - being legally bound to someone I don't particularly want to be attached to. :um


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe. It depends on why I was not in love with them.

If I enjoyed his company and he was generous and made decent money. But I was not in love with him because I was not physically attracted to him I could marry him if it was an open marriage.

If I was attracted to them, got along, but there was just something lacking (can't be because he is an a-hole) about their personality that caused me not to love them then I think I probably could marry them. Whatever is lacking in their personality I could get from friends or whatever.

If I was not in love with him because we fought all the time and in general did not get along...I would* not* marry them. Fighting is too stressful over long term.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hadron said:


> You are the last person i expected to be interested in marriage.


Why not?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hadron said:


> You seem way too modern and predatory for that. For a female.
> 
> Do you actually want to have kids?


I'm not really sure how I am predatory but I thought marriage was sort of predatory. You do get something out of it. I never thought marriage was all about being lovey-dovey/romantic.

I'm not so sure about kids. Having one (2 is out of the question) might be interesting but there are so many negatives to it. I think I might be happy just with cats.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. It's very helpful to have someone to help you out in times of need. Like if you get sick or if you lose your job. And I have almost no friends so it would be very nice to have someone to go places with. I'm rather sick of being home alone all the time because I don't have anyone to do stuff with.

What I don't miss about relationships is all the f'in fighting. God that was tiring.

The main thing is the guy can not have a temper or threaten to break up. Has to be a very calm and stable person.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm. Probably not. Not that desperate at this moment in time anyway XD


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

No


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. I wouldn't even date someone that I didn't have some affectionate feelings for.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

No marriage for any reason for me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

one thing i learned from my parents, marriage is everything but love


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No, my life has been miserable since single digits until now. Why add on to it by spending the rest of my life with someone whom I do not love?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

No 
My anxiety would rise through the roof and eat me (more) alive haha


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not unless I was a secret agent and I was only marrying them to get closer to the confidential files buried deep in their mind. 

Otherwise, hell no. I don't think I'd ever want to marry anyway, even with love.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know how anyone could stand that. Even if they were loaded, you'd still have to put up with someone you held no affection towards. Marriage is just a piece of paper but it still just seems so binding to me. I'd have to _really_ be in love with someone to consider marrying them.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, my parents had an arranged marriage which is loveless, and I feel for both of them. I'd rather not get married at all than have a loveless marriage.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I did and it's been miserable.


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

I would if it were a uniting of families to raise children thing. If it's just "we'll pair you up and off you go on your merry way", then no. I trust my parents would know me well enough to choose someone good, and both families would put a lot of thought into it.

Romantic love seems kind of like a fake concept to me. It works for the few but for the many it seems to fail. Seems like it's nothing more than lust + playing a role in a narrative.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

No... It would be a lie... I won't marry unless I truly love someone that much. I don't really care for the tradition. I'd prefer just being in a long-term relationship but I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## callousandstrange (Oct 6, 2013)

Tbh I'm not sure I want to marry anyone even with the love.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I would

If she loved me


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I plan never to marry anyone ever.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

If I felt safe with them and they had things to offer besides love, then yes. Love is not the end-all be-all of life.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

sure why not. ideal wife would be someone who hates her self and not only feels like she could never do better then me, but would be grateful to have me because she feels completely undeserving of being loved by anyone. then even if we don't love each other, at least we'd have something in common.


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd say no... but I don't know how much loneliness I will be able to put up with in the future.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I honestly would lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

namebn said:


> sure why not. ideal wife would be someone who hates her self and not only feels like she could never do better then me, but would be grateful to have me because she feels completely undeserving of being loved by anyone. then even if we don't love each other, at least we'd have something in common.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't really care for marriage, so the only way I would do it is if I really did love him. So the love definitely has to be there for me.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Marriage has become somewhat of a business contract rather than to signify a bond between two people.

On topic though, no I would not marry someone I do not love.
I would rather be alone.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I would never marry without love. I would rather be alone, at least i'm used to it.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Not a chance.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I wouldn't


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe to become a tragic and lonely person with a vague look of captivity in the eyes. That would be rather beautiful.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Only if I clairvoyant a vision of their sex in bed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm the sentimental type. I could marry a rock and get attached to it if it was with me long enough.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

No!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Love only. I dont care about other stuff. 
I fail to understand how can people marry if they are not deeply in love. I know why they would do it, but don't see how they can do it. What kind of moral ground or stomach do they have?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

No! And, I would want her to be in love with me too!


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

No, I'd have to love them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know. Maybe a few decades down the line I'll be content with marrying for comfort. I can't say something like this with an absolute assurance when I've observed the relationships around me---settling is very common, and not such a terrible fate. There's some things I can be sure I wouldn't do, but this is not one of them.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I would get married for the green card or mutual tax benefits, but I'm talking about us being on the same page. I wouldn't "settle" for a partner or be deceitful though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But I would be terrified of marrying someone I loved. What do you do if you fall in love with someone, marry them and they either don't love you back or they stop loving you? How do you live with knowing the person you love despises you?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No. I've been married twice and divorced twice though. I was very much in love both times. Anyway, I'm done. Never again.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never!


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

I dont see the point of it, period.


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I need and want love. A loveless marriage sucks.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

No way. That would just cause even more problems wouldn't it? -_-)/
Looking at my parents marriage...
I don't think they love each other anymore & I hated that day when I saw my mom crying & telling me, "I hope you don't marry the wrong guy like me."
It made me think...omg my parent's been married for years & seeing how my mom & dad ended up...
I DON'T want a life like my parents. NO FREAKING WAY.
It's like feeling trapped until death! That is horrible!!!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

No
I want my marriage to last forever and without any problems.
Without love there will be immediate problems, and that would make my marriage pointless.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i would seriously consider entering into a contract marriage under mutually beneficial terms.

after all, love can - and often will - develop from familiarity.

(which is not to say i prefer this kind of thing to a 'normal' marriage, ofc.)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've considered in the past that if I didn't find a guy I loved by a certain age and the pressure to marry got to be too much, I'd look for a gay guy who needed to pretend to be straight and marry him for appearances. Then we could both have affairs if we found someone else. :b


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

As a 26.5 year old man who isn't getting any younger and has yet to even have kissed a girl, let alone getting a girlfriend, etc. I'm getting more and more desperate and I may have to keep leaning slowly but surely towards "yes" as time goes on. Sigh.....

Beggars can't be dang choosers.......


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I am sad to see the amount of people answering "yes" on this. smh


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Eventually I'll marry my boyfriend, I love him infinitely. If he asked me now I'd say yes, but he said he wants to do it right by waiting several years.
I used to think marriage was for masochistic idiots. :b Now I can't wait!


----------

